
Australian startup Cheq banks $1.1m to launch pay-on-demand solution - nubela
https://sharedhere.com/thread/view/X6vVa5ggw84Sqswy5PJMYc
======
nubela
> “You can get food, TV shows, cleaning services, dog walking, and everything
> in between on demand. So why is it that we can’t yet access our own money –
> money we have already physically worked for – as soon as it’s needed?” said
> Tarek Ayoub, CEO and co-founder at Cheq.

You can, just talk to your boss?

